# Look I did my own anodizing.



## TedBoezaart (Jun 5, 2006)

Sweet! Looks really nice.


----------



## h3lman (Jan 9, 2010)

looks fantastic. Are you going to share your secrets or are you just gloating ?


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks great. I might have to dig out my stuff from my paintball days and start doing it again.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

thats awesome looking


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

sweet.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks good Dave. Can't wait to get my stuff back.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

stuff looks really good!


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

h3lman said:


> looks fantastic. Are you going to share your secrets or are you just gloating ?


home anodizing kit, instructions, examples...


----------



## lthrnck03 (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow....those look awesome! I think everyone should have an anodizing set up!!!


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

What do you do with the acid when you change it?


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

hoytsdaddy said:


> A few months ago I set up an anodizing line in my workshop and have been doing a bit for my own usage and for some friends. Check out the three I recently anodized out. Mine and my wifes are the green rigs and my sons is red. The finishes are silky smooth. I have to admit ,,,,,,,,,I probably went a little overboard on the anodizing line as it is pretty decked out ....But Im having funn with it. Check em out and let me know what you think.


What slider sight (in red) is that?

happy hunting, dv


----------



## dwong (Sep 7, 2010)

What does you work shop assembly line look like?


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

If you bought the starter kit how many items could you anodize with the provided supplies?

Bob


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks very familiar to Hoytmama post of anodizing where she said it was done by Spoil Ur Toyz.
See thread
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1334519&page=1


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

I wish they didnt sell home built anodizing kits like this... Or at least have requirements that you must get a permit from the EPA so they can monitor the used chemicals to make sure they are disposed of properly... 1 gallon of this caustic solution poured into a waterway would destroy a large lakes fish population...


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Looks very familiar to Hoytmama post of anodizing where she said it was done by Spoil Ur Toyz.
> See thread
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1334519&page=1


Well, as the email address that is listed on the bottom of Spoil Ur Toyz website is "[email protected]" I would imagine that the OP, hoytsdaddy, IS Spoil Ur Toyz.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

And, that she is "hoytsmama"? :wink:

happy hunting, dv


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Cajun83 said:


> Well, as the email address that is listed on the bottom of Spoil Ur Toyz website is "[email protected]" I would imagine that the OP, hoytsdaddy, IS Spoil Ur Toyz.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

My shop just has a polishing wheel, and an 8 station polythylene 10 gallon tanks. I have a 700amp power supply and a couple bucket heaters with thermostats to heat my chemicals. I did go a little over board on the power supply and the tanks as I could of used small 2 gallon coolers and fish tank heaters with a battery charger.....but I wanted a setup I could do bigger parts in.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

I take my hazardous chemicals to a place in Cincinnati that disposes of bio chemicals.... They charge me 40 bucks for the change over but fortunately a single tank will do several hundred different runs unless contaminated


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

Not sure what the red slider sight is as it isnt marked in any way as to the maker. It is my sons sight. If I had to guess maybe on older IMPACT archery sight ......but wouldnt bet the farm on it. Well I dont own a farm either but you get the point.


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

Very Cool!


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

hoytsdaddy said:


> A few months ago I set up an anodizing line in my workshop and have been doing a bit for my own usage and for some friends. Check out the three I recently anodized out. Mine and my wifes are the green rigs and my sons is red. The finishes are silky smooth. I have to admit ,,,,,,,,,I probably went a little overboard on the anodizing line as it is pretty decked out ....But Im having funn with it. Check em out and let me know what you think.


I like the dark green on the rest. Is it a different color of green or was it left in the solution longer. Great work.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Good stuff Hoytdaddy! I work with the Ohio EPA and shop writing stormwater runoff reports and clean up plans... Some people would be shocked at how little of a chemical that is introduced to a watershed can do such heavy damage... The other thing is its amazing what the EPA has to track where the spillage started... If its an accident and you call them right away you often avoid fines and jail but if you ignore it or try and hide it look out...


----------



## bullfries (Jan 11, 2008)

hoytsdaddy said:


> Not sure what the red slider sight is as it isnt marked in any way as to the maker. It is my sons sight. If I had to guess maybe on older IMPACT archery sight ......but wouldnt bet the farm on it. Well I dont own a farm either but you get the point.


Where is your shop I might have some parts for you to do if you would like to.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

Cardiac Kid ....Hey thanks for the helpful info..... I do agree your right in all aspects. I am extremely careful and avoid all risks in the handeling. I also dispose of it the correct way as I did my research prior to handeling the chemicals. Its like a gun or a car.... Dangerous and Illegal if used the incorrect way. So like other safe gun handlers and drivers ,,,,I am extremely careful. I will keep your info if I ever need any help or have any question. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

nice work!


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

No it isnt any darker at all. It is the same as the other greens on that bow. Either the camera or flash or lighting affected the pictures appearance as it was ran in the same run and for the same times. You can however darken the color a few shades by leaving in the dye longer. You can also fade by putting it in and slowly pulling it out. This will create a fade look. Doesnt Look tooo hot unless its a larger piece such as a riser or entire paintball gun , but cool never the less.


----------



## ftw1422 (Mar 17, 2009)

hoytsdaddy said:


> Not sure what the red slider sight is as it isnt marked in any way as to the maker. It is my sons sight. If I had to guess maybe on older IMPACT archery sight ......but wouldnt bet the farm on it. Well I dont own a farm either but you get the point.


it is an impact archery sight. i use the same one.


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

Can you do steel parts? have some pulleys that need done.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

Actually you cant anodize steel ....Only aluminum and only machined aluminum as cast alum isnt as pure and leaves a pitty freckled look if you try to anodize it. It will anodize and even take the dye but it just looks like stinkage.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

I think u can powdercoat or film dip steel though.


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

Knew I could do the powdercoat. There are just better lookig done in the anodizing.

You do some pretty good work.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

thanx rjd i like working with archery equipt and always have ....I do this in my shop and really enjoy it.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

My 10 year old son is really interested in the process. We may let him under strick supervision use the process for a science project at school,,, explaining how this process works , and the uniqueness of aluminum that allows this to happen. For those interested all the things needed to do this is available at three places, walmart, advanced auto parts, and your local plumbing supply store. You can set up to do in home anodizing. I do use a higher quality dye and chemicals not available there but for the DIY all stuff can be obtained locally.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

hoytsdaddy said:


> Actually you cant anodize steel ....Only aluminum and only machined aluminum as cast alum isnt as pure and leaves a pitty freckled look if you try to anodize it. It will anodize and even take the dye but it just looks like stinkage.


Titanium also has a process thats similar to anno but if a different setup and very hard to do at home unlike aluminum anno.



hoytsdaddy said:


> My 10 year old son is really interested in the process. We may let him under strick supervision use the process for a science project at school,,, explaining how this process works , and the uniqueness of aluminum that allows this to happen. For those interested all the things needed to do this is available at three places, walmart, advanced auto parts, and your local plumbing supply store. You can set up to do in home anodizing. I do use a higher quality dye and chemicals not available there but for the DIY all stuff can be obtained locally.


I made my first setup when I was 14 for paintball stuff, it really aint that hard. If you want a nice shiny finish make sure you polish the parts till your so sick of polishing then repeat. I personally like the dust look of a flat to semigloss finish.

I have a mill now so I'm gonna halfblock this but I done this body when I was a teen. I got it all black.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice looking neo...Thanks for sharing your work. You can also make a part mattte finish by placing in the etch for double time.


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

i think it looks great!
Reminds me of how Bears have the green cams; I really like it though!
Can you do mine purple?!? LOL (total girl-thing to say) ;P


----------



## tmkilburn (Oct 13, 2009)

neo71665 said:


> Titanium also has a process thats similar to anno but if a different setup and very hard to do at home unlike aluminum anno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Autococker! Nice. I remember when you weren't cool unless you had one.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

neo71665 said:


> Titanium also has a process thats similar to anno but if a different setup and very hard to do at home unlike aluminum anno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I had an '03 Vert feed with the worr blade with all of the MacDev goodies and the Eclipse ram and qev's... that thing ripped something fierce. Played a few years in the PSP... Never had any pretty ano jobs like that though. Mine was all black, team members nicknamed it "The Black Pearl" because it was the fastest marker on the field... ate up air like no other though. One game and my 68/45 was on fumes... lol That was back before the HALO really took off though. Was rocking an Egg 2 with the z board. 

Good to see fellow 'cocker enthusiast on here.


----------



## cotton22 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweeeet


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

I just ran some more archery stuff last night...... I will get pictures up soon.


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

man you have me itching to try this.

what kind of places take and recycle the chems?


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

Look in your yellow pages under bio hazard and a few places may show up that take the material off you for a charge. It isnt reasonable to do it if your not gonna do a lot of it ...... A cheap setup will cost you 350-450 dollars. I think I have around 1200 in my setup of corse I went a bit overboard on a few nicer items and tanks. So if you gonna anodize a few parts it doesnt really pay you to do it.


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

hoytsdaddy said:


> Look in your yellow pages under bio hazard and a few places may show up that take the material off you for a charge. It isnt reasonable to do it if your not gonna do a lot of it ...... A cheap setup will cost you 350-450 dollars. I think I have around 1200 in my setup of corse I went a bit overboard on a few nicer items and tanks. So if you gonna anodize a few parts it doesnt really pay you to do it.


ill have to look into it more thanks alot 

Im building a 74 bronco and im thinking about doing my own, now i just need to make a list of what can be anodized and see if it worth it.

thanks for the info


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

remember on auto parts !!!! alot of them are cast aluminum..... You really wont like the looks of cast alum. anodized as it is UGLY!!!! Only milled parts will anodize nicely. Its due to the impurities in the cast aluminum as milled is a purer form. Ive done a piece B4 guys and I mean its fugly .....


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## <3Venison (Oct 1, 2010)

Your anodized parts look great! How long did it take you?


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

it took me a couple months to get my first line setup and to do the research. Now I have two lines setup. As far as the actual anodize it takes approx 1 hour and 45 minutes to run one job however I can run up to 30 ish cam sized pieces at one time.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

hoytsdaddy said:


> remember on auto parts !!!! alot of them are cast aluminum..... You really wont like the looks of cast alum. anodized as it is UGLY!!!! Only milled parts will anodize nicely. Its due to the impurities in the cast aluminum as milled is a purer form. Ive done a piece B4 guys and I mean its fugly .....


i've decided my project wouldnt be worth the hassle. 
only things i could really anodize is my serpentine belt system, pullies and 3 shifter knobs haha.

good luck to all on your anodizing :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

I been doing anodizing for years for local race shops, race teams, paintball teams, hot rod shops, and custom jobs on order from anything as small as master cylinder covers to 20" wheels...I dont have any pictures of my shop though cause im in the process of moving to NC. I really need to start getting off my butt and pay to advertise on forums like this one...My best work so far is using a what is commonly called splash. Basically you take the raw aluminum and begin the anodizing process and mark off certain areas and create a splash type effect with the colors.

I started small with thing like 5 gallon buckets as tanks, and done things like my paintball gun. Had a friend on base take some scrap aluminum and make me a new body for it and thing I done my own custom colors to it. Which started up my small business ironically...Now I have several 75 gallon tanks, the biggest thing I have done is a set of 20" wheels where I anodized lip of the rims a nice burnt orange to match the cars exterior color.

Also all this work and metal finishing also has led me into to start powdercoating in small parts...so far I have a nice gun and homemade booth to spray the parts, but the oven is the huge determining facotr in powdercoating. Ovens are expensive as hell and I seriously doubt I will ever have enough income to afford large scale ovens for large parts.

My biggest limiting factor though is my everyday work life, working 40 hrs per week in a normal everyday job just doesnt allow you to focus on things outside of it. Let alone being in the military and deploying constantly, or like right now I have been in Korea since last December.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Got my bow all back together I will have pics up tomorrow.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

Lets just say that matching the matthews gold was well,,,,,, interesting!!! But its all fun.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Interesting isn't the word lol. You did an awesome job Dave.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

OK ive learned some new stuff.... I then did lots of test runs till I aced the methods, but I can now do Acid Wash anodize, splash anodize and fades........ im having a ball with this ... Again I stink with pictures but will get some up


----------



## AZdoc (Jan 12, 2009)

how much do you charge ... I would like to get one of my bows done up..


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

A few pics of the work Dave did for me.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

Now I see where those wheels shaped disks are going........LOL.....


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

Just added some tricks to my list of anodizing tricks...... I can do solid colors, fade jobs ( done by slowly removing the product from the color ) , Now doing acid wash wich is my favorite, Splash and splatter and of corse two color masks. The cool thing is you can mix any of these affects together with some awesome outcomes.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

will get pictures of these special affects here soon as Im working on several projects that will have these samples in them .


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*Acid wash*

Here is one of my recently done acid washes.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

I am fixing to try a project on a bow riser...... Most acid washes are two colors a dark and a light such as the one above (black and Green) .. I am going to mask some heat lightening bolts on a riser with rubber cement. Then I am going to dye the riser blue, and then acid wash with a yellow. This should create a dark green and a light green appearance. I am then going to remove the rubber cement masked lightening bolts that will be raw alum. I will then place it in the yellow again but for only about 1 minute. This will dye the lightening bolts a yellow tint and still not affect the acid wash........ This is just in the planning stages but I think it will work.


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

neo71665 said:


> Titanium also has a process thats similar to anno but if a different setup and very hard to do at home unlike aluminum anno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love e-bladed cockers. Your not the only one


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

i Hear ya but that isnt mine. I am doing one now called Black Rain Massacre..... Its a mirror finish anodize and u can literally see yourself in it... Then I solidified my dye and designed a kill scene of blood like on sci.... Then sealed it....... Looks pretty wicked so far.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

tttt


----------

